# FF: Monster Fishes ... Pacu and plecos



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

For free

2x 12" pacus
2x 10-12" common pleco

video of the silver aros, pacu, and some other
IMG_0338.mp4 video by richbcca - Photobucket


All the fishes are pellet trained.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

U got a new txt msg.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

will you sell the dats seperately?


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> will you sell the dats seperately?


dats are actually being sold separately.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Is the affrican knife a black ghost? And how old is it?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

PM sent about the giraffe.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Is the affrican knife a black ghost? And how old is it?


Black Ghosts are a South American species.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks stuart, I wasn't sure

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## overlord1957 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi.I can help with 3 Aro.
Thanks.

Van


----------



## GuN_Sm0k3 (Jan 27, 2012)

PM sent for 1 Dat


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

catfish added


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you have a pic of the marble cat?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bristlenose Boy (Mar 11, 2012)

ill take the catfish and arowanna if they are still available i have a 220g tank can you text me at 604-798-3400


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

I know someone who wants a silver aro so dibs on the arowana if the other ppl. That pm'd u first Don't take it..you can getta hold of me at 604-832-0260 by text.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

aro and catfish gone. only pacu and pleco left


----------

